# Gartenteich - pipsi 1s Teichdoku Mein Teich



## Alexius30 (19. Juni 2016)

Kann ich etwas verbessern oder passt der Teich so?


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2016)

Erstens habe ich Deine Frage mal verschoben, denn in der Teichbaudoku kann Dir keiner richtig antworten.
Zweitens solltest du noch ein wenig zu den Maßen und dem Filter schreiben, es sei denn, Du hast das irgendwo schon mal getan. Dann könnten wir die Themen zusammenführen, das macht es für alle einfacher.


----------



## laolamia (19. Juni 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Kann ich etwas verbessern oder passt der Teich so?



was willst du hoeren?
wenn man schwarze folie mag ist das in ordnung....aber wie du da vor dem winter deine gubbys rausbekommen willst ist mir ein raetsel.

gruss marco


----------



## jule (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo Pipsi,

Folie die frei liegt und damit jeglichen Natureinflüssen ausgesetzt ist, kann brüchig werden oder "reißen" - das solltest du ändern. Habe gelesen, dass die Steine von vielen Ecken der Welt stammen, gut, aber ist die Randgestaltung damit abgeschlossen? Ist der Teich auf den Bildern komplett gefüllt?

Was ICH auf jeden Fall direkt ändern würde sind die Pflanztöpf, das sieht einfach komisch aus, außerdem hinderst du die Pflanzen am freien Wachstum und genau das möchtest du doch, oder? Auch bei mir sieht man sie, aber sie sind nicht genau an der Wasseroberfläche...


----------



## Alexius30 (20. Juni 2016)

Es kommen noch Steine aber zur Zeit kann ich keine Holen da die Donau zu hoch ist. Wenn ich die Pflanztöpfe weg gebe schwemmt mir der kleine Bachlauf ( Der Filter rinnt zu 90% in den Graben und hat eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit. ) die Erde ins Biotop. Kann ich da was machen?


----------



## krallowa (20. Juni 2016)

Moin,


pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Es kommen noch Steine aber zur Zeit kann ich keine Holen da die Donau zu hoch ist


wie meinst du das? Musst du per Boot über die Donau, oder willst du die Steine aus der Donau stehlen?


----------



## pema (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo Pipsi...
also ist dein neuer Teich jetzt fertig.
Schön...aber 5m² und 5000L - ich glaube, du hast dich da etwas verschätzt. Wenn man sich den Mörtelkübel und die Steine anschaut und das in Relation zu der Teichgröße setzt, würde ich auf vielleicht 1,50m x 1,00m kommen (ich mag mich aber auch verschätzen). Und bei der Tiefe solltest du auf jeden Fall den Flachwasserbereich (da wo die Seerosen stehen) abziehen.
Als erstes fällt mir bei dem Teich die fehlende Kapillarsperre auf. Die Folie liegt platt auf dem Boden und wird durch die Steine noch extra beschwert. So kann dir jeder Regen die ganze Suppe aus dem Garten in den Teich schwemmen. Folie abschneiden, 5cm über Erdniveau senkrecht stellen und mit Hilfe der Steine so fixieren...dann hast du zumindest eine irgendwie geartete Kapillarsperre und zusätzlich nicht mehr das Problem mit der Menge an schwarzer Folie (die ich häßlich finde...aber o.k., hat ja jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack).
In deinem Minibachlauf wird keine Erde mehr durch die Strömung ausgeschwemmt, wenn keine Erde mehr drin ist. D.h., Pflanzen raus, Kies-Sand-Gemisch rein, Pflanzen aus den Töpfen holen, Wurzeln abspülen und dann wieder in das neue Substrat einsetzen. Normalerweise würde ich Lehm-Sand-Gemisch empfehlen, aber wenn die Strömung zu groß ist, wird dir der ganze Lehm ausgespült und in den Teich geschwemmt.

Wenn dein Teich wirklich 1,40m tief ist, werden die Guppys wohl in den ersten kalten Herbstnächten erfrieren. Denn bei der Tiefe wirst du sie sicherlich nicht heraus fangen können...geschweige denn den Guppynachwuchs überhaupt finden. So gesehen wäre ein Sonnenbarsch im Teich, der sich von den Guppys ernährt, schon fast die humanere Lösung.

Miss doch bitte noch mal die Teichmaße nach...vielleicht irre ich mich ja. und überlege dir, ob du mit dem noch reichlich vorhandenen Folienrand rund um den Teich nicht so etwas wie eine Flachwasserzone bauen möchtest. Platz wäre doch noch und rein optisch würde es den Teich viel größer erscheinen lassen (und viel mehr Pflanzen könnten wachsen).
petra


----------



## Lion (20. Juni 2016)

hallo Pipsi,
schön das Du auch vom Teichvirus angesteckt wurdest und ein schönes Projekt in Angriff genommen hast.
Ob der Teich passt oder nicht muß Du eigentlich selber für Dich entscheiden und dadurch kommt die große
Vielfalt an verschiedenste Teichgestaltungen, was ich als schön finde.
Weil Du fragst = kann ich etwas verbessern = wäre mein Vorschlag,
--dass Du noch Wasser hinzufügst, bis zum oberen Teichrand--
Also, viel Spaß und viel Erholung an deinem neuen Teich.
   Léon


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo!

Ich finde es toll, dass Du mit 15 so ein Projekt angefangen hast.
Und das sieht für den Anfang nicht so schlecht aus!

Hier im Forum kannst du viel lernen, also lass Dich bitte von den Kommentaren nicht abschrecken, oder entmutigen! Versuche die Ratschläge ernst zu nehmen und umzusetzen.
So ein Teich - besonders mit Fischen - verlangt Aufmerksamkeit und Pflege, aber das kennst Du ja sicher von Deinem Aquarium.

Wichtig ist die Kapilarsperre, aber das ist nicht so schwierig. Details findest Du im Basiswissen.

Die Folie sollte man noch schützen und da sind Ufermatten sicher eine gute Idee.
Ob man die Pflanzen in Körben oder direkt einsetzt, ist eher Geschmackssache.
Das Substrat sollte aber in jedem Fall keine Erde sondern Sand (mit Lehm) sein.

Mit den Guppys war keine so gute Idee, da wird aber jetzt nicht mehr viel zu retten sein.
Du solltest nur frühzeitig anfangen so viel wie möglich zu fangen und umzusetzen!
Überhaupt wäre ich mit Fischen sehr sparsam! 
Für den Anfang würde ich nur __ Moderlieschen nehmen. Die halten die Mücken unter Kontrolle und sind schön zu beobachten. Sie sehen zwar eher unscheinbar aus, aber ich finde es toll, wie die nach den Fluginsekten springen.

Also weiterhin viel Freude mit dem Teich!


----------



## pema (21. Juni 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> Weil Du fragst = kann ich etwas verbessern = wäre mein Vorschlag,
> --dass Du noch Wasser hinzufügst, bis zum oberen Teichrand--


Ich befürchte mal, dass der Teich nicht in Waage angelegt ist. An der Seite, an der der Filter steht sind noch mind. 10cm bis zum Rand vorhanden und auf der anderen Seite (da wo der Minibach in den Teich läuft) steht das Wasser fast bis zum Rand. Es besteht eben ein Gefälle vom Haus zum Garten hin.
petra


----------



## Lion (22. Juni 2016)

hallo Pipsi,
was gibt es neues?


----------



## Alexius30 (22. Juni 2016)

Der Teich hat 24 Grad und den Fischen, __ Schnecken und Insekten geht es sehr gut.


----------



## smallfreak (22. Juni 2016)

Ich habe mir die Teich Bilder noch einmal angesehen. Du hast das Ufer relativ steil abgestochen. Eigentlich geht's überall senkrecht rein. Das macht es schwer  Flachwasser Bereiche für Pflanzen und Kleintiere bereit zu stellen, beispielsweise  als Ausstiegshilfe für __ Frösche oder andere Tiere. Vögel baden auch gerne in "knietiefem" Wasser, also nicht mehr als ein Finger hoch.

Wenn möglich würde ich den Wasserstand noch eine Handbreit erhöhen, das müsste dann bis knapp an die Kante gehen, eventuell wenigstens an einer Seite abschrägen,  Folie ist ja genug übrig. Falls Dein Flachwasser Graben dadurch zu tief wird, die Stufe mit Sand/Lehm aufschütten.

Das mit der Kapillarsperre hast Du sicher gelesen. Es kann auch ein kleiner Wall rundherum gemacht werden, damit Wasser bei Regen nicht vom Rasen in den Teich läuft sondern außen vorbei. Zwei Finger hoch ist OK.

Diesen Wall würde ich mit Ufermatte auslegen und zwas so, dass es in den Teich gut hinein ragt und sich dadurch auf dem feuchten Fließ niedrige Pflanzen ansiedeln können. Das deckt die hässliche Folie ab und macht mit der Zeit ein schönes Ufer. Das äußere Ende so legen, dass es frei endet und nicht mit dem Boden in Kontakt ist, sonst würde die Matte wie ein Schwamm immer Wasser aus dem Teich saugen. Oberkante Wall ist Ende.

Was außen herum an Folie und Wall noch sichtbar ist und nicht von der Ufermatte abgedeckt, mit Flußschotter anschütten. Etwa kirschgroße Kiesel, nicht viel größer und nicht viel kleiner. Die Idee ist, die Folie komplett verschwinden zu lassen, damit Sonnenlicht nicht mit der Zeit das Material spröde macht. Der Schotter sollte grob genug sein, dass sich dazwischen nicht leicht Erde bildet, die mit der Zeit Deine Kapillarsperre überbrückt und wieder am Wasser saugt.

Da brauchst Du aber nicht mit dem Kübel an die Donau gehen, sondern mit dam Auto Anhänger zum Kieswerk. Eine Tonne Schotter kostet nicht viel und ein paar Schubkarren voll wirst Du sicher brauchen um rundherum anzuschütten.

Eine gängige Variante ist auch, zur Wiese hin Mähkanten Steine zu legen. Die Folie an der zum Teich liegenden Flanke der Steine senkrecht hoch stellen und bündig abschneiden. Zwischen Kantenstein und Wall mit eben dem Schotter auffüllen. Deine "Zyklopen Steine" kannst Du auf den Kies legen.

Wenn Schotterkante nicht so Deins ist, wäre ein hölzerner Laufsteg für einen Teil des Ufers eine Option. Die Folie würde dann an die Innenseite des Stegs gemacht und wieder bündig abgeschnitten. Schaut hübsch aus, ist aber mehr Arbeit und Du brauchst wenigstens Lärchenholz, damit es dauerhaft wetterfest ist, also nicht die Spar Variante.

Wie auch immer, an irgend einer Stelle solltest Du auf jeden Fall einen Flach Ausstieg haben, und wenn es nur ein Brett mit Querstreben als Froschleiter ist, falls der Filtergraben sich nicht dazu eignen würde.

Technik hast Du für den Teich reichlich. Vielleicht lassen sich die Schläuche etwas unauffälliger gestalten. Etwa indem sie gemeinsam an einer Ecke des Teichs eingeleitet werden und das nicht wie ein überdimensionaler Oktopus auf dem Teich hockt. Möglicherweise kann man Schläuche und Kabel gemeinsam in ein Stück 150er PK Rohr stecken (Baumarkt) und unter Wasser wieder verteilen wo nötig. Das ganze kann man später mit Pflanzen überwachsen lassen. Momentan sieht das noch ein wenig wie eine Intensivstation aus. Kabel, Schläuche, Plastik, Kisten.

Mit ein paar Pflanzen rundherum kann man das so machen, dass es nach einiger Zeit ganz natürlich aussieht und von der Folie und den vielen Falten fast nichts mehr zu sehen ist.


----------



## Alexius30 (22. Juni 2016)

Kann ich __ Schwertlilien um den Teich setzen? Welche Pflanzen eignen sich dafür?


----------



## Alexius30 (23. Juni 2016)

Es hat bei uns im Schatten 33 Grad und das Biotop hat im Halbschatten an der Oberfläche 28 Grad. Soll ich irgendetwas machen?


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2016)

Kaltes frisches Wasser reinplätchern lassen und zusätzlich noch einen Sonnenschirm aufstellen.


----------



## smallfreak (23. Juni 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Es hat bei uns im Schatten 33 Grad und das Biotop hat im Halbschatten an der Oberfläche 28 Grad. Soll ich irgendetwas machen?


Für die Guppys ist das noch OK, Goldfische können da schon Atemnot bekommen und an der Oberfläche Luft schnappen. Das ist eins der Probleme von kleinen Teichen. Im sommer heizt sich das Wasser schnell auf und empfindliche Tiere bekommen einen Hitzekoller. Kaltwasser aus der Leitung hilft natürlich, ist aber auf lange Sicht auch ein Kostenfaktor.

Wenn Du in dem Teich im Sommer dauerhaft solche Temperaturen oder noch mehr hast, machst Du es Goldfischen oder Sonnenbarschen schon recht schwer. Sonnenschutz wäre da hilfreich. Mein Teich ist auch in der prallen Sonne, aber ich habe da keine Fische drin.


----------



## Alexius30 (11. Juli 2016)

Kann da Uferbepflanzung nachhelfen?


----------



## smallfreak (11. Juli 2016)

Ja klar. Damit es aber im Sommer, wenn die Sonne sehr hoch steht noch eine nennenswerte Fläche des Teiches beschattet müsste es schon recht hoch wachsen.

Pflanzen sind nie verkehrt und es schaut auch nett aus.


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo
Hab gerade im Teich ca. 40 junge Guppys entdeckt. Die Elterntiere scheinen sich wohlzufühlen. Sie schwimmen munter im Teich und fressen meine Wasserflöhe. Noch eine Frage: Kann ich Goldrotfedern in den Teich geben?


----------



## Ida17 (25. Juli 2016)

Tach Pipsi,

In der kleinen, ich nenn's mal Pfütze, sind Goldrotfedern völlig fehl am Platz. Es sind Schwarmtiere die mitunter 20 bis 30cm erreichen können und sich auch gerne vermehren, wie ich an meinen "normalen" Rotfedern sehen kann.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Juli 2016)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, jetzt da ich dank Frank weiß, dass die unglaublich vielen Fische in meinem Teich Goldrotfedern sind. Sie legen außerdem ein sehr ambitioniertes Vermehrungsverhalten an den Tag …


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Juli 2016)

Für das Vermehrungsproblem hab ich was. __ Hecht................. nein Spaß bei Seite. In meinem alten Kindergarten gibt es einen großen Teich mit ca. 30.000 Litern da kann ich fragen. Wenn mir doch noch dumme Gedanken kommen. Vermehren sich Regenbogenelritzen und __ Moderlieschen stark?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Juli 2016)

Hier im Forum gibt es ein sehr gutes Lexikon mit ausführlicher Beschreibung der meisten gängigen Teichfische. Auch das __ Moderlieschen ist dabei, schau mal: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/moderlieschen.41989/


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2016)

Was spricht denn gegen einen Fischlosen Teich????


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Juli 2016)

Nichts, ok hab ich mir durchgelesen. Wird mir ein paar davon beschaffen. Wisst ihr wo`s die gibt?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Juli 2016)

In aller Regel beim Teichfischhändler.


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Juli 2016)

Ok muss ich schauen, denn der Hornbach und unser Zoo/Teich/Angelfachgeschäft hat sie nicht


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Juli 2016)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Baumärkte überhaupt Zierfische haben! Erstaunlich …


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Juli 2016)

Hornbach hat alle Aquariumfischarten die mir bekannt sind. Und auch Grüne Kugelfische. Zum Teich: Da Hornbach hat: Shubis, normale Goldfische, gelbe Goldfische, Saharas, Amur, Kois, Albinostör, normalen Stör, Blau/Goldorfen, Bitterlinge, Nasen, Sonnenbarsch, Goldrotfedern, Albino/ normalen __ Wels, Teichmuscheln und __ Schnecken. Alles in der Kremser Filiale. Sehr viele Fische haben allerdings die Weißpünktchenkrankheit!!! Also Vorsicht beim kauf!!!


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Juli 2016)

Bei Dehner gibt es fast dasselbe.


----------



## Ansaj (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo Pipsi,
was hast du denn alles schon für Fische in deinem Teich? Ich steige da echt nicht mehr durch. Guppys sind klar. Sonst nichts? Goldfische ja, in Planung oder doch nicht? Sei bitte ehrlich und beschönige nichts. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Juli 2016)

Erstaunlich! Dabei können Baumärkte doch meist nicht mal die Topfpflanzen adäquat versorgen, die da so vor sich hintrocknen …


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Juli 2016)

Ansaj morgen kommen die ersten Goldis. Weiß noch nicht wie viele die Katze schon verputzt hat. Morgen schreibe ich genaueres. Und wie ich schon geschrieben hab, die meisten Fische in den Baumärkten sind krank.


----------



## Ida17 (25. Juli 2016)

Deswegen auch Finger weg von Baumärkten! Ob die Tiere gesund sind oder nicht (egal welches Tier), lass Dich beim Züchter oder richtigen Händler des Vertrauens beraten.


----------



## Ansaj (25. Juli 2016)

Pipsi,
dein Teich ist sehr klein, nimm nur eine Fischart und dafür dann in einer adequaten Anzahl.
Dass ich deinen Teich zu klein für Goldfische finde, habe ich jetzt schon mehrmals in verschiedenen Threads geschrieben. Im Endeffekt ist es deine Entscheidung. Aber wenn es unbedingt Goldfische sein müssen, dann lasse wenigstens andere Arten raus. Du würdest doch auch nicht als Dosensardine leben wollen. Gut, die Guppys sind drin und die kriegst du wohl nicht so schnell raus. Nach dem Winter hat sich das eh erledigt . Aber du fragst gefühlt einmal die Woche nach einer neuen Fischart, die du gerne in deinem Teich hättest. Und im Forum-Flohmarkt suchst du nach Regenbogenelritzen bzw. __ Moderlieschen. Willst du mehrere Fischarten halten, die sich auch vermehren und eine gewisse Menge an Artgenossen brauchen, musst du wohl oder übel deinen Teich massiv vergrößern.


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

Halt!!! Das mit den Guppys erledigt sich nicht so schnell!!! Ich kann sie leicht mit dem Kescher fangen! Und wenn euch mein Teich nicht passt dann geh ich eben!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...rster-teich-basiswissen-für-einsteiger.24374/
Vielleicht überzeugt euch das. Schaut bei dem Link halt unter Fische nach!!!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Juli 2016)

Nur die Ruhe.  Es geht hier doch allen immer um das Gleiche: Das Wohl der Lebewesen, Fische und Pflanzen. Wenn Du Deine eigenen Beiträge mal nachliest, dann musst Du zugeben, dass Du in kurzer Zeit nach sehr vielen unterschiedlichen Fischarten gefragt hast. Für den unbeteiligten Leser erscheint es, als wollest Du all diese Fische zusammen in Deinen Teich setzen, was aus verschiedenen Gründen keine gute Idee im Sinne des Fischewohls wäre. Das wurde hier ja auch schon verschiedentlich sehr schlüssig erklärt (mir als Teichanfängerin war’s jedenfalls eingängig). Wenn Du jetzt gehst, dann wirst Du andernorts nach kurzer Zeit die gleichen Antworten bekommen – und bist dann noch keinen Schritt weiter. Stell Dich der berechtigten Kritik hier im Forum und versuche, aus Deinem Teich das für jetzt Allerbeste und Tollste rauszuholen. Mach ein paar kleine __ Moderlieschen glücklich, indem Du ihnen in Deinem Teich die optimalen Lebensbedingungen schaffst. Und lass Dich überraschen, welche anderen Tierarten sich mit der Zeit noch von ganz alleine in Deinem Teich ansiedeln. Sammle Erfahrung und wenn Du in ein paar Jahren vielleicht Deinen eigenen Garten hast, dann kannst Du mit Deinem bis dahin gesammelten Wissen einen größeren Teich anlegen und dann auch noch ganz andere Fische hineinsetzen. Lass Dir Zeit, Du hast doch keine Eile!


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

Ja aber im Link Steht:" das man Goldis ab 3000 Liter im Teich halten kann". Und ich Frage weil ich wissen will welche Fische zu meinem Teich passen und welche nicht.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Juli 2016)

3.000 Liter sind das absolute Minimum, wenn ich das richtig lese. Das heißt, ich interpretiere es so, dass Du in Deinem Teich (5.000 l, richtig?) einen, maximal zwei einsame Goldfische halten könntest und das war es. Mehr Besatz ist dann bei der Wassermenge nicht machbar. Du musst Dich halt fragen, ob Du das möchtest, oder ob es nicht besser wäre, einen kleinen Schwarm einer Fischsorte, die mit Deiner Wassermenge besser auskommt, zu halten und Dich und sie daran zu erfreuen.


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

Wieviel Liter hast du im Teich? Und wie viele Fische Hast du ca.?

Hast du dir mal mein Profil angeschaut?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Juli 2016)

Ja, das habe ich, sonst wüsste ich ja nicht, dass Dein Teich ein Volumen von 5.000 l hat.  Die Angaben zu meinem Teich findest Du in meinem Profil, das Volumen kann ich leider nicht einschätzen, da der Teich sehr unregelmäßig geformt ist.


----------



## laolamia (26. Juli 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Ja aber im Link Steht:" das man Goldis ab 3000 Liter im Teich halten kann". Und ich Frage weil ich wissen will welche Fische zu meinem Teich passen und welche nicht.



kurz und knapp: keine
man kann einen __ goldfisch auch in einem glas halten, sollte man aber nicht


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

Ich schreib jetzt bis im nächsten Frühling nichts mehr von meinem Teich. Es hört mir keiner zu und es hilft mir keiner außer Holger und Benny337.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Juli 2016)

Das ist aber eine äußerst selektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> kurz und knapp: keine
> man kann einen __ goldfisch auch in einem glas halten, sollte man aber nicht



Ok wie du klaubst. Nur mein Teich ist nicht aus Glas. Blöd was!!!


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

Ich kenne viele Teiche die kleiner sind als meine und wo Goldfische darin schwimmen. Komischerweise sind diese Fische gesund, schwimmen froh und munter im Teich und vermehren sich!!! Wie geht das wenn der Teich so klein ist und man darin nach eurer Meinung keine Fische halten kann?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Juli 2016)

Zitat Pipsi: _„Wie geht das wenn der Teich so klein ist und man darin nach eurer Meinung keine Fische halten kann?“_

Wer sagt denn das?


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> kurz und knapp: keine


Nun lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf. Sicherlich hat der Teich keine 5.000 Liter, aber deshalb generell die Fischhaltung zu verneinen, finde ich nicht o.k.
Die die von Ansaj propagierten 10.000 Liter für Goldfische halte ich persönlich auf für ziemlich übertrieben. Dann dürfte es viele funktionierende Goldfischteiche gar nicht geben.


----------



## jule (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo Pipsi,  bisher habe ich nichts geschrieben, weil ich zu wenig Ahnung von den Fischen habe, nach denen du fragst.  Ich selbst habe Goldfische... - als wir den Teich übernommen haben, waren es zwischen 70 und 90 würde ich schätzen. Alle wirkten gesund und zufrieden und vermehrten sich wie blöde... das kann meiner Meunung nach aber nicht sein, und nur weil Fische eben nicht schreien oder anders auf ihr Leid aufmerksam machen können, darf man davon ja nicht ausgehen. Von den Größeren habe ich dann ca. 50 abgegeben, der __ Reiher und die Katzen der Nachbarschaft sieht man auch ab und an am Teich. Jetzt sind es noch 8 Rote, 2 Weiße und 4 Naturfarbene  - dazu ganz Kleine (die ich abgeben werde, wenn ich gut ran komm). Ich wäre froh alle abgeben zu können und auf Goldelritzen "umzusteigen". Aber 1. hab ich hier in der Nähe bisher niemanden gefunden, der welche abzugeben hat und 2. weiß ich nicht wie ich wirklich ALLE Goldis raus bekomme  

Ich finde dass du sehrwohl immer wieder brauchbare Antworten bekommst. Jedoch stellst du eben häufig ähnliche Fragen auf die die Antworten gleichlautend sind (dein Teich ist zu  klein oder die Gegebenheiten passen nicht) Hier finden sich wirklich Unmengen an Infos und man kann sich toll informieren, das sollte man nutzen und nicht beleidigt abhauen, weil die Antworten nicht gefallen. Du hast noch Jahre Zeit dich dem "Zielteich" zu nähern, fang doch klein an und genieße das was du bereits hast


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

Zugegebenermaßen ich bin Fisch/Tierverückt. Am liebsten würde ich gleich einen 200.000l Teich machen wenn ich das Geld dazu hätte. Aber leider habe ich nicht so viel Geld und wenn ich eine Bank überfalle kann ich meinen Teich im Gefängnis bauen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Juli 2016)

Stimmt! Da gibt es jede Menge dicke Fische.


----------



## laolamia (26. Juli 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Nun lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf. Sicherlich hat der Teich keine 5.000 Liter, aber deshalb generell die Fischhaltung zu verneinen, finde ich nicht o.k.
> Die die von Ansaj propagierten 10.000 Liter für Goldfische halte ich persönlich auf für ziemlich übertrieben. Dann dürfte es viele funktionierende Goldfischteiche gar nicht geben.



ich verneine die fischhaltung nicht nur wegen der literzahl 
ich denke sein teich wird im sommer zu warm und im winter zu kalt. sollte mal wieder ein winter kommen mit 3 wochen eisdecke sehe ich probleme.
es ist fuer mich auch ein unterschied ob jemand ratschlaege annimmt oder versucht sein ding durchzuziehen. vieles ist sicherlich seinem alter geschuldet, ich war in dem alter nicht besser 

tierhaltung zieht immer kosten nach sich und auch diese frage muss geklaert sein BEVOR fische eingesetzt werden.
natuerlich weiss ich das die fische da auch munter rumschwimmen wuerden und ich habe seinen teich auch nicht mit einem goldfischglas verglichen. die reaktion zeigt mir einfach das er noch zu jung und unerfahren ist. wenn natuerlich seine eltern verantwortungsvoll unterstuetzen ist vieles moeglich.

da wuensche ich viel glueck um erfahrungen zu sammeln.

gruss marco

ps.: ich weiss das meine antworten und mein humor oft provokant sind, es ist nicht boese gemeint...es soll zum nachdenken anregen


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> tierhaltung zieht immer kosten nach sich und auch diese frage muss geklaert sein BEVOR fische eingesetzt werden.


Das währe kein Problem hab immerhin schon Aquarium Wellensittich. Und Fischfutter kostet nicht recht viel. Das Geld hätte ich noch.


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo Marco,
das klingt doch schon viel plausibler. Pipsi ist meines Wissens 15. Da ist das mit der Geduld so eine Sache...Aber er ist ja lernwillig, sonst wäre er schon längst weg. Man muss nur erklären, warum das nun nicht passt. 

Allerdings, Pipsi, kommen für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Daten über den Teich rüber, die Angabe 5.000 l und 1,40 Tiefe ist ein wenig wage. Gib doch mal Länge, Breite, Tiefenzone etc. rüber. Oder habt ihr die Wasseruhr bemüht?


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> ich denke sein teich wird im sommer zu warm und im winter zu kalt. sollte mal wieder ein winter kommen mit 3 wochen eisdecke sehe ich probleme.


Im Sommer stelle ich einen Sonnenschirm auf im Winter habe ich eine gute Teichtiefe und ich werde jeden Tag mit heißem Wasser ein loch in die Eisdecke schmelzen. Außerdem habe ich Sauerstoffdapletten wenn es Sauerstoffmangel im Winter gibt.


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

Was ist eine Wasseruhr? Zur Tiefe: Nachdem ich die Folie drinnen hatte habe ich genau 143 cm gemessen.


----------



## jule (26. Juli 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Allerdings, Pipsi, kommen für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Daten über den Teich rüber, die Angabe 5.000 l und 1,40 Tiefe ist ein wenig wage. Gib doch mal Länge, Breite, Tiefenzone etc. rüber. Oder habt ihr die Wasseruhr bemüht?





pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Was ist eine Wasseruhr? Zur Tiefe: Nachdem ich die Folie drinnen hatte habe ich genau 143 cm gemessen.



Das ist nun nicht viel mehr Info, außer dass der tiefe Bereich drei cm gewonnen hat. 

Unser Teich hat nur 70 cm in der "Tiefzone" aber er funktioniert seit ca. 17 Jahren mit Eisfreihaltern ohne dass es "Eisverluste" gab. Deine Tiefe sollte also reichen, aber nur tief ist sicher auch nicht das wahre. Meine Goldfische schwimmen viel und gerne... von links nach rechts und von rechts nach links... immer und immer wieder... 

Eine Wassergraben nutzt man um zu sehen wieviel Wasser in den Teich geht. Stand ablesen vor der Füllung und dann eben danach...


----------



## lotta (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo Pipsi, dann melde ich mich nun auch mal wieder bei Dir...
Nicht dass Du weiterhin denkst, dass es niemanden interessiert.



pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Im Sommer stelle ich einen Sonnenschirm auf im Winter habe ich eine gute Teichtiefe und ich werde jeden Tag mit heißem Wasser ein loch in die Eisdecke schmelzen. Außerdem habe ich Sauerstoffdapletten wenn es Sauerstoffmangel im Winter gibt.



Schatten ist sicher gut für jeden Teich. Im Winter decke ich meinen, viel zu wenig tiefen (aber allerdings volumenmäßig viel größeren )Teich, seit einigen Jahren,
mit Styrodur Platten ab und lasse einen Lüfterstein durchgehend laufen. Das hilft absolut gegen Zufrieren des Teiches und scheint für die Fische optimal zu sein.
Kannst ja mal in meinen Fotoalben schmökern;-)




pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Was ist eine Wasseruhr? Zur Tiefe: Nachdem ich die Folie drinnen hatte habe ich genau 143 cm gemessen.



Die Wasseruhr dürfte in Eurem Haus, irgendwo im Keller installiert sein( frag mal Deine Eltern danach;-))
Da könntest Du beobachten, wie viel Wasser Du in Deinen Teich laufen lässt, falls Du ihn noch einmal neu befüllen solltest...
Dann hast Du die Literzahl ganz exakt, ohne zu spekulieren.

Ich kenne auch einen Miniteich von nur etwas über 1000 liter, mit +- 24 Goldfischen bestückt.
Jedes Jahr mache ich mich dran, dieses "Gülleloch" zu reinigen.
Jedes Jahr sehe ich neue Fische und finde keinen der Ehemaligen mehr
Kein Fisch ist größer als 10 cm...
Klar, vermehren sie sich, das liegt in ihrer Natur... und sie sterben , das liegt ebenso in der Natur,
aber ob es wirklich toll ist, so zu leben?

Keiner hier möchte Dich ärgern, vielleicht ein wenig belehren, weil die meisten User doch um einiges älter sind als Du
und dadurch nun mal eben, in den Jahren, etwas mehr Erfahrung sammeln konnten.

Lies es einfach und freue Dich, dass sich die Menschen die Mühe geben, auf Deine Fragen einzugehen

Du kannst von den Erfahrung der Anderen sicher nur profitieren.
Alles Gute, für Deinen hübschen und liebevoll angelegten Teich
und für Dich
Bine


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

Ok Wieviel Liter hast du Jule?


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

Lotta das mit dem Styropor hab ich schon oft gesehen. Werde es auch machen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juli 2016)

Hi Alex,

es ist sehr oft ein Trugschluß das wenn Fische sich vermehren auch immer alles im bester Ordnung ist

bei Arten die wie Goldfische, __ Moderlieschen, Goldelritzen, Karpfen, Guppies, Ratten, __ Grasfrosch, __ Froschlöffel, indisches __ Springkraut, schmalblättriges Weideröschen ect. sogenannte R-Strategen sind hat ne gute Vermehrung mit sehr guten Lebensbedingungen nicht unbedingt was zu tun. Lebewesen die sich R-stategisch vermehren produzieren auch Nachkommen on Maß wenn die Bedingungen extrem schlecht sind/werden damit wenigstes ein paar Nachkommen einen möglichen "Supergau" im Biotop/Habitat überstehen werden und eine neue Population gründen können. Daher werden solche Fische ja auch gerne als "Anfängerarten" betitelt weil sie katastrophale Verlust auch schnell ausgleichen können


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Juli 2016)

Pipsi – Alex – Du schriebst gestern, dass Du heute Goldfische (aus einer Haltung, aus der sie weg mussten?) bekommst. Sind die Tiere inzwischen da? Und magst Du sagen, wie viele es sind? Geht es ihnen gut? Was machen sie für einen Eindruck? Ich hoffe, Du hast Dich jetzt nicht so verschrecken lassen, dass Du nicht mehr um Rat fragen magst. Wenn etwas im Argen ist mit den Fische, dann hab keine Scheu, um Hilfe zu bitten. Du weißt, das Wohl der Tiere liegt allen Mitgliedern des Forums am Herzen und Du wirst ganz sicher offene Ohren finden, wenn Du eine Frage hast. Lieber fragen, als dass einem Fisch Schaden zugefügt wird.


----------



## jule (26. Juli 2016)

Aufgrund der Form unseres Teiches bin ich die letzten beiden Winter gut mit den zwei Eisfreihaltern gefahren (gibt's auch im Baumarkt). Wir haben ca. 7000 Liter - ich weiß dass auch das von einigen als zu gering angesehen wird, aber sie können sich eben gut in der gesamten Breite bewegen, auch wenn es nach unten leider nicht sehr weit geht. Dafür gibt es viele Pflanzen und Versteckmöglichkeiten. Die Örtlichkeiten geben keine andere Tiefe her. Darum auch die Überlegung mit den Goldelritzen, aber die Dezimierung der Fische war sicher ein guter Schritt (auch wenn ich dieses Jahr sicher 100x so viele Algen wie letztes Jahr habe )


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Kennt wer Sitzenberg/Reidling? Dort hat es ein Gasthaus/Bar namens Teichschenke gegeben. Leider sind sie Bleite gegangen und haben in ihrem ca. 500l Brunnen der zwischen 40-50cm tief war 10 Goldfische zurückgelassen. Ich war gestern dort und es gab nur mehr 8 Goldfische. Der Grund: Der große Teich liegt gegenüber und es kommen regelmäßig __ Reiher zum Teich und auch Brunnen. Ich habe die 8 Goldis mitgenommen und mir 4 behalten und 4 an den Nachbarn mit einem ca. 8000l Teich gegeben. Der Nachbar hatte einige Fische die im Frühling der Katze gut geschmeckt hatten. Jetzt ist ein Laubschutznetz  übern Teich.


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Das währe kein Problem hab immerhin schon Aquarium Wellensittich. Und Fischfutter kostet nicht recht viel. Das Geld hätte ich noch.


Hallo Pipsi, zum Thema Folgekosten kennst du dich ja mit deinem Aquarium teilweise aus. Nur das am Teich ein Teilwasserwechsel gleich mal 1000 Liter sind. Da weiß ich nicht wie es bei euch mit Gartenwasserzählern gehandelt wird.  Bitte sprich mal mit deinen Eltern darüber, denn damit könnt ihr Geld sparen. 
Aber was ich mich eigentlich Frage ist nicht  ob du dir das Fischfutter leisten kannst. Sondern ob du/ deine Eltern auch bereit sind einen Tierarzt im Ernstfall zu bezahlen + der dann benötigten Medikamente.


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Mein Vater kennt einen Tierarzt sehr gut (er ist mit ihm in die Schule gegangen). Ich war mit meinen Wellensittich schon bei ihm zur Kontrolle und er hat mir nichts Verrechnet. Dafür haben wir ihm zum essen eingeladen. Ich bin mir sicher er schaut auch mal auf meine Fische für nicht einen allzu großen Wucherpreis. Zum Wasser: Wir wohnen in einer Siedlung und haben einen gemeinsamen Kaltwasserzähler der auf 14 Personen aufgeteilt ist Da unser Nachbar auch einen Teich hat und es 2 große Pools gibt kommen da nicht allzu viele kosten auf.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo Alex, erstmal finde ich es verantwortungsvoll, dass Du die Fische aus dem Brunnen geholt hast, statt sie dort ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen. Ich finde auch gut, dass Du nicht alle acht Fische behalten hast. Kannst Du beschreiben, wie groß die Goldfische sind? Und wie verhalten sie sich in Deinem Teich?


----------



## Ida17 (27. Juli 2016)

Moinsen Alex!

Ich wollte Dich mit meinem Beitrag ebenso wenig verärgern  Da ich aber selbst Rotfedern pflege, 10 Tiere gleich von Anfang an, weiß ich wie die Viecher drauf sind. Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich es mir auch vorher überlegt, andererseits wird grade der Neubau geplant  
Wenn Du hier im Forum bleibst, kannst Du tolle Erfahrungen gewinnen, denn hier will Dir keiner was Böses.
Ich bin gespannt wie sich Dein Teich entwickelt, immer schön Photos posten, wir sind bildersüchtig!


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Die Fische die ich jetzt habe sind die 4 kleineren. Heute kommt mein Nachbar und holt die 4 großen. Die Goldis sind zwischen 6 und 8 cm groß. Es sind 3 wunderschöne knallgelbe und ein rotweißer Sahara(Oder schreibt man die anders).


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Zeigst Du uns mal Fotos?


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Ich werd´s probieren. Mal schauen wie mein neues Handy funkt.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Och, so lange Du es nicht unter Wasser hältst …


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Hab gestern beim einsetzen schon welche gemacht:


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2016)

Sarasa


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

In die gelben hab ich mich verliebt. Aber naja einer muss weg weil Sarasas mag ich auch.


----------



## Ida17 (27. Juli 2016)

Die sehen doch ganz putzig aus, behalte einfach die Wasserwerte im Auge und ebenso die Population.


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Ja werde ich machen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Schön, dass Du auch einen roten behältst – dann sieht man im Kontrast dazu erst so richtig, wie toll goldgelb die anderen sind.


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Ja leider regnet es gerade. Ich würde am liebsten zu ihnen hineinspringen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)




----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Ja so fühle ich mich.


----------



## Alexius30 (19. Aug. 2016)

Soll ich da Ufermatten hinlegen? Wo bekommt man die am günstigsten? Was empfehlt ihr mir?


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2016)

Na, Du solltest schon etwas unternehmen. Wenn das PVC-Folie ist, geht sie von der Sonne kaputt, d.h. sie wird brüchig und Du kannst neu bauen.


----------



## Micha61 (19. Aug. 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Du solltest schon etwas unternehmen.


richtig



Christine schrieb:


> geht sie von der Sonne kaputt,


und Eis ( wenn nicht abgedeckt)



Christine schrieb:


> und Du kannst neu bauen.


auch richtig



pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Was empfehlt ihr mir?


Ufermatten von NaturaGart.



pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Soll ich da Ufermatten hinlegen?


nicht hinlegen, sondern ankleben !!!



pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die am günstigsten?


schau mal in die Bucht.

Nimm keine Billigware !!!!!!!



LG Micha


----------



## Kathrinvdm (19. Aug. 2016)

Das wird auch schöner aussehen.


----------



## Michael H (19. Aug. 2016)

Hallo

Vielleicht ist das was für dich ....

http://www.gartenteich-folie.de/epa...ps/62598255/Categories/Teichbau/Pflanztaschen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2016)

Hi Alex,

pflanzliche Materialien wie Jute- oder Kokosmatten net nehmen, die sind in einem Teich völlig fehl am Platze.
Dauerhaft im trockenen (Wüstenklima) würden sie ewig halten, dauerhaft unter Wasser (wie ein abgesoffenes Holzschiff, Holzfundamente von Pfahlbauten oder z.B im Untergrund Lübecks würden sie ewig halten, aber

beim dauernden Wechsel zwischen trocken und nass (an der Wasseroberfläche) verrotten die Fasern aber recht schnell, reißen und die Matten/Pflanztaschen verschwinden im Teich

anstelle ner Ufermatte kann man auch UV-stabilen Kunstrasen nehmen. (gibt's in jedem Baumarkt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2016)

<OT Modus an>


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> im Untergrund Lübecks würden sie ewig halten


Wie kommst Du denn darauf - wir haben keine Kokosmatten im Untergrund. Aber Jahrhunderte alte Holzwasserleitungen. Allerdings nicht mehr in Gebrauch 
<OT Modus aus>
Allerdings hat Frank recht: Kokosmatten und ähnliches sind nicht geeignet, das wird nur Algenfutter.


----------



## Alexius30 (21. Dez. 2016)

So ich bin wieder einmal nach dem ganzen Schulstress. Der Teich ist zugefroren aber den Fischen geht es gut. Bilder kommen morgen. Sauerstofftabletten sind auch im Teich. Die Pumpe haben wir vor ca. einem Monat aus dem Teich genommen.
Soll ich noch etwas machen ( Loch ins Eis oder sonnst was)?


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Dez. 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> ( Loch ins Eis oder sonnst was)?


Loch ins Eis ist immer gut. Das macht man mit heißem Wasser ggf. aus einem Tauchsieder durch einen Schlauch geziehlt auf eine Stelle im Eis. Da kann man direkt ein Loch in das Eis brennen. Wenn das Wasser warm genug aus der Leitung kommt mag ein Eimer voll auch reichen. Bei dauerhaft geschlossener Eisdecke kann man auch durch den Schlauch dann etwas Luft unter das Eis blasen. 

*Nie auf dem Eis herum klopfen.*


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Dez. 2016)

Ja weil sonnst schädigt es die Schwimmblase. Da bin ich gut informiert


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Dez. 2016)

Aber wieso kommen bei mir die Fische immer bei Eis nach oben? Ohne Eis sind sie immer unten.


----------



## troll20 (25. Dez. 2016)

weil sie da unten evtl. ein Sauerstoffproblem haben. Was auf eine normale Reaktion zurück zuführen ist. Zu wenig Sauerstoff bedeutet instinktiv auftauchen um dort zu atmen, was aber den Kältetot bedeutet.


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Dez. 2016)

Naja ich habe aber Sauerstoffdapletten im Teich. Ich werde mal neue hineingeben da sie schon 5 Wochen im Teich sind. Sollten aber 6 Wochen halten.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Pipsi, 

wie wärs denn mit einem Eisfreihalter.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Dez. 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Aber wieso kommen bei mir die Fische immer bei Eis nach oben? Ohne Eis sind sie immer unten.


Loch rein machen und Luft drunter blasen.


----------



## Micha61 (26. Dez. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> wie wärs denn mit einem Eisfreihalter.


preiswerter als die O2 Tabs, auf jeden Fall !


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Dez. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> wie wärs denn mit einem Eisfreihalter.


Habe ich 2 drinnen und es ist auch immer dort ein Loch...jetzt habe ich eh kein Eis darauf. Naja ich schau mal ob es ihnen gut geht! ( Katze )


----------



## Micha61 (27. Dez. 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Habe ich 2 drinnen


na prima !!!
Spar das Geld für die Tabs ( man kann aber ruhig welche, für den Notfall da liegen haben ), Du brauchst bald einen neuen Filter.


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2016)

Du hast Eisfreihalter mit Membranpumpe und Belüfterstein am Schlauch in die Eisfreihalter gehängt?
Und die Blubern auch in 20 -30 cm Tiefe?


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Dez. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und die Blubern auch in 20 -30 cm Tiefe?


Meine blubbern maximal in 5 cm. Das reicht. Ist aber nur was für faule. Man kann auch Täglich prüfen ob noch keine Eisschicht im Eisfreihalter ist......reicht auch.


----------



## Alexius30 (7. März 2017)

Das Eis ist schon vor ca. 3 Wochen aufgegangen ( Goldfische leben noch alle ). Am Samstag habe ich mal wieder den Filter und die Pumpe eingeschalten. Die __ Schnecken fressen schon die Algen und die Fische kommen auch langsam an die Oberfläche. Gestern habe ich mir ein Heissner-Filterset bestellt. Es sollte am 27.3 kommen. Bis dahin läuft noch der alte Filter. Bin schon gespannt ob der neue Filter die Algen aufhält und wie klar das Wasser wird. Hier ein Link vom Filter: http://www.heissner.de/produkte/tei...filter/durchlauffilter-set-fpu16000-00-1.html

LG Alex


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. März 2017)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt ob der neue Filter die Algen aufhält und wie klar das Wasser wird. Hier ein Link vom Filter: http://www.heissner.de/produkte/tei...filter/durchlauffilter-set-fpu16000-00-1.html
> 
> LG Alex



Hi Alex,

Algenwuchs hält kein Filter auf.
Ein Filter dient ja nur zum raussieben von gröberen Schwebstoffen aus dem Wasser und die Filtermedien zum ansiedeln von Bakterien. Diese verarbeiten "fischschädliche" Stoffe wie Nitrit, Ammonik ect. durch ihren Stoffwechsel zu dem für Fische ungefährlicherem Nitrat. Dieses ist allerdings wie auch Phosphat ein Pflanzennährstoff (auch für die Algen) und sammelt sich im Wasser an. Um das loszuwerden müssen entweder viele Pflanzen (hauptsächlich "echte" Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt, Laichkräuter ect) im Teich sein, oder man muß regelmäßige Wasserwechsel wie in nem Aquarium machen um die Algennährstoffe raus zu bekommen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Alexius30 (11. März 2017)

Hallo Frank
Die Algen an der Folie stören mich wenig. Mir ist nur wichtig das die Schwebealgen herausgefiltert werden und ich wieder den Grund sehen kann. Fadenalgen kann man ja leicht entfernen. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin hilft die UVC auch gegen Algenblüten...
LG Alex


----------



## Alexius30 (24. Apr. 2017)

Der Filter läuft jetzt einen Monat und nach 3 Wochen war der Teich glasklar! Jetzt kann ich den Grund wieder sehen und bin sehr zufrieden. Die paar Goldis schwimmen fleißig umher und zeigen laichverhalten.( wenn das so heißt  )
LG Alex


----------



## Alexius30 (20. Mai 2017)

pema schrieb:


> Wenn dein Teich wirklich 1,40m tief ist, werden die Guppys wohl in den ersten kalten Herbstnächten erfrieren. Denn bei der Tiefe wirst du sie sicherlich nicht heraus fangen können...geschweige denn den Guppynachwuchs überhaupt finden.



Ich habe von den ca. 50 Guppy 40 über den Winter gebracht. Im Herbst habe ich ALLE erwischt da die Guppy immer an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen. In 1-2 Wochen kann ich sie wieder in den Teich setzten.


----------



## Alexius30 (20. Mai 2017)

So mal die neusten Bilder vom Teich. Könnt ihr mir eine spezielle Ufermatte empfehlen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich eine Kokosmatte die sich aber aufgelöst hat. Zur Zeit ist wegen dem neuem Filter eine kleine Baustelle. Der Filter kommt in den nächsten Tagen in die Kiste. Dann     werden auch die Schläuche verlegt.


----------

